# Pompano on jigs(limit)



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

This morning on jigs, got my limit from 6 am to 9:30 am.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Well done! The pomp's seem to be on fire the last few days.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

You had a great morning fishing. What kind of jigs did you use?


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Half hitch tackle custom jigs.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Have you got a photo of one?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano on Jigs*

Good Catch!

Jigs Rule! C2


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah man! Bet that was a BALL!:yes:


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent catches! They look delicious.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Run and gun? Pier? Boat?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

fishin for pompanos said:


> Have you got a photo of one?


I don't .


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

TheLooney1 said:


> Run and gun? Pier? Boat?


Yeah if you don't mind tell us about that?


----------



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

*In the Surf ?*

Just wondering when jigging for pomps were you in the surf and how fast do you jig it back..


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

I like to cast in the rough water and wait until the jig settle, then I bounce 1 or 2 times, then wait at list 3-5 seconds before I bounce again. You wanna make sure your line is tight the entire time so you can feel every single nibble. Usually the fish will tap once or twice before it takes it. Set the hook as fast as you can, then reel fast before the dolphins will eat him up!! Good luck!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I landed 1 the other day that got nailed by something as I was bringing him in, had 2 nasty gashes when I finally got him to shore .


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jig Fishing*

You have to retrieve a jig to create the 'Magic Puff of Sand' that I often talk about.

Keep a tight line and jerk if you feel anything unusual. Sometimes a Pompano will take the jig and run towards the beach creating slack. Be aware of where and what your jig is doing.

Happy jig fishing! C2


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Charlie2 said:


> You have to retrieve a jig to create the 'Magic Puff of Sand' that I often talk about.
> 
> Keep a tight line and jerk if you feel anything unusual. Sometimes a Pompano will take the jig and run towards the beach creating slack. Be aware of where and what your jig is doing.
> 
> Happy jig fishing! C2


I was reeling one in the other day and then my line went completely slack. After getting the line in, the end was completely shredded. Something got my fish.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> Sometimes a Pompano will take the jig and run towards the beach creating slack. Be aware of where and what your jig is doing.
> 
> Happy jig fishing! C2


This has happened to me several times already this season. The first time it happened I was convinced that he got off, but I remember reading this same thing on here, so I kept reeling in the line fast, and right at the shore break he started fighting again. It was a blast! 

Awesome catch by the way!!


----------

